# The Sovereignty of.........???



## puritan lad (Jan 8, 2007)

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!

http://store.khouse.org/store/catalog/DL039.html?mv_pc=KH66-189

UFO Theology at it's best


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my...sad part is it'll probably be a big seller, but we know God's sovereignty will reign there too!!! 

Ok...I just listened to the excerpt...he says that what explains his position is modern physics...OH BROTHER!! Now we interpret the Bible in light of physics!?


----------



## puritan lad (Jan 8, 2007)

So he's probably going to plagiarize Hugh Ross, who is a brilliant astronomer, but a poor theologian. Ross tries the same in his book Beyond the Cosmos.

Misler has never studied Physics...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 8, 2007)

The Sovereignty of Man eh? What's next? The Sovereignty of Dogs?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 8, 2007)

No, that's Cats. Remember, Dogs are totally dependant nowadays. oh, wow, so is man!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 8, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> No, that's Cats. Remember, Dogs are totally dependant nowadays. oh, wow, so is man!


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jan 8, 2007)

Chuck Missler... I'm not surprised.

I can't be too hard on Calvary Chapel though. Calvary Chapel was a waystation used in God's providence to move me from my Assemblies of God/Word of Faith upbringing to the Reformed Faith. 

The atmosphere actually provided me the breathing room to read, question, read some more, and eventually come to a better understanding of the Scriptures - but not through their teaching. I was basically able to read my way into the Reformed faith unhindered and without being browbeat - something that I truly needed at that point in my life since.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow! I can't wait to get it! Anyone want a copy?


What's wrong with these people?


----------

